# Help Yanmar YM155D - 2TR13 Engine



## Bedford24

Need a Service Manual on Yanmar YM155D emailed in PDF if someone can help. We are a New Holland & Massey Ferguson Dealer so our manuals are no good... Also, question if there is a major difference between the 2TR13A-G00529 Engine that was on it and the 2TR13-008408 Engine the customer provided us to rebuild for him - the rebuild is done and we used the IT series manual for the Yanmar and information for the JD65 which has similiar series engine - we get smoke and no start.. all help or comments welcomed! Thanks! Private message me for the email address if you can assist - I know it's got to be something simple our mechanic is missing.:usa: Sorry I posted on wrong thread!


----------



## winston

Bedford24 said:


> Need a Service Manual on Yanmar YM155D emailed in PDF if someone can help. We are a New Holland & Massey Ferguson Dealer so our manuals are no good... Also, question if there is a major difference between the 2TR13A-G00529 Engine that was on it and the 2TR13-008408 Engine the customer provided us to rebuild for him - the rebuild is done and we used the IT series manual for the Yanmar and information for the JD65 which has similiar series engine - we get smoke and no start.. all help or comments welcomed! Thanks! Private message me for the email address if you can assist - I know it's got to be something simple our mechanic is missing.:usa: Sorry I posted on wrong thread!


Can't help you with a manual and slow to give much advice to a mechanic. Do know these little Yanmars can be difficult to get air bled out all the way to the injectors. Probably covered that already.


----------



## Bedford24

Well, went through the whole rebuild scenario using the customer's provided used short block. Learned to require the customer to pay for magna-fluxing and testing their own provided parts! Well, the shims required 2 to get the injection pump into time... runs good except some governor huntching and surging but I owned a Shibraur with a two cylinder figure it's characteristic?


----------



## winston

My 3 cylinder ym2002 runs steady where ever you set it.


----------



## partsman

No service manual, have a parts manual. Can also supply parts for Yanmar if anybody ever needs them.


----------

